#  > Classificados >  > Classificados >  >  Procuro parceiros para voip / Somos Revenda

## solucoestelecom

Sou do setor comercial de um provedor voip e procuramos novas parcerias/sub revendas, somos revenda.

Oferecemos ótima tarifas e todo suporte.

* Sem taxa de adesão;
* Sem mensalidade;
* Sem custo de instalação;
* Não aparecemos para seus clientes.

O parceiro adquire créditos (sistema pré-pago) de nossa empresa e revende para seus clientes, ao preço de desejar, gerenciando suas contas.

Terá um sistema web para cadastrar clientes, planos e tarifas, monitorar consumo, verificar se cliente está logado ou não, quantos clientes estão utilizando o sistema, enfim, gerenciar sua carteira de clientes, nossa empresa não ira aparecer para seus clientes.

Solicite conta teste, preencha o formulário aqui: http://solucoestelecom.com/conta-teste-voip.html

*Joice Carine* 
47 4053 9052 || 47 4063 9797
[email protected]
www.solucoestelecom.com
Brusque/SC e Barra Velha/SC

----------


## solucoestelecom

:Call:  Estamos on line no watzap: 47 9110 0745

----------


## solucoestelecom

Estamos com mais um telefone de contato: 47 4063 9797

----------


## solucoestelecom

Informamos que possuimos números voip RECEPTIVOS.

----------

